# Rokinon launches two great new E-mount lenses: 50mm f/1.2 and 24mm f/1.4!



## meywd (Sep 21, 2015)

f/1.2 for APS-C, is this a new trend?



> This is a good day for APS-C E-mount camera owners. We just got two new lenses from Samyang (Rokinon). The 50mm f/1.2 and 24mm f/1.4! Both are manual focusing lenses and I have o doubt they will be of very good optical quality (as usual with Rokinon).



source


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 21, 2015)

Rejoice, users of EOS-M.  You'll have to choose F1.2 lenses with very reasonable price, and wide-angle F1.4.

I do not have an EOS-M, but I am happy for my colleagues.


----------



## meywd (Sep 22, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Rejoice, users of EOS-M.  You'll have to choose F1.2 lenses with very reasonable price, and wide-angle F1.4.
> 
> I do not have an EOS-M, but I am happy for my colleagues.



same here, can't wait to see some photos @ f/1.2


----------



## Tugela (Sep 26, 2015)

I would be pretty surprised if they sold many of these lenses with an M mount. Fast primes is more the domain of the prosumer market, who probably don't buy cameras like the EOS-M, other than as a travel camera.


----------

